# shadow knight



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Has Shadow Knight been printed anywhere else (H&B / anthologies...) apart from the chapbook 2009??


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Good question,I am curious too.And can canyone tell me what's the Nostramo language?I mean high gothic is equated to Latin,low gothic is equated to English.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Nostraman is it's own language. ADB made it up. Also High Gothic and Low Gothic are not meant to be Latin and English in universe, its just what we equate them to. 

There are a few torrents for Shadow Knight out and about. I think there was one on daemonoid. Of course this is not entirely legal and you would do so at your own risk and i am not condoning it, merely informing you.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Rems said:


> Nostraman is it's own language. ADB made it up. Also High Gothic and Low Gothic are not meant to be Latin and English in universe, its just what we equate them to.
> 
> There are a few torrents for Shadow Knight out and about. I think there was one on daemonoid. Of course this is not entirely legal and you would do so at your own risk and i am not condoning it, merely informing you.


Please do forgive me for my inaccurate definition,I just want to make my points clear in a rush,sorry for that.

So,Nostraman is a language made up my Mr.ADB,but still is so beautiful like the blue flowers bloom in the midnight.

"_Ashila sorsollun,Ashila uthullun_"

These words came from a long dead void-born girl creeping in a cursed ship.
And she(or maybe it) was scarced,"I am cold and I am blind".I just love the sphere this language created.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

bigtax said:


> Please do forgive me for my inaccurate definition,I just want to make my points clear in a rush,sorry for that.
> 
> So,Nostraman is a language made up my Mr.ADB,but still is so beautiful like the blue flowers bloom in the midnight.
> 
> ...


Kinda sounds / reads like elvish in LOTR


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> Kinda sounds / reads like elvish in LOTR


Noted,I will check LOTR out later.


----------

